# Default settings



## michalsky394 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi,

For example, when I install MySQL 5.6 from ports, I have to accept blue windows. What command do I have to enter so that the blue windows do not pop up and the system installs the packages with their default settings?

A friend gave me the command:
cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server/ 
make -DBATCH install clean

It works, but is it worth using it or is it different and better that it will do everything by itself?

My operating system: FreeBSD 12.1 amd64.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2020)

michalsky394 said:


> What command do I have to enter so that the blue windows do not pop up and the system installs the packages with their default settings?


`pkg install mysql56-server`

There's no point in using ports if you're going to be sticking to the defaults. Use the packages and save yourself a lot of time.


----------

